# The battle against sin...



## Herald (Oct 25, 2006)

What constitutes victory over sin?

Here is a "what if." A person comes to faith in Christ while battling an addiction. It could be any addiction...alcohol, sex, drugs, gambling etc. The addiction has had such a hold on this persons life that they battle with it until the day they die. They come to God asking that the temptation be removed from them, but it never is. They sometimes fall into the sin and after restoration have periods of "victory." How do we handle this within the church? Is it possible for a person to be a Christian and yet fight this type of ongoing battle with sin?

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Peter (Oct 25, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> What constitutes victory over sin?



DEATH.

Phil 3:10 That I may know him, and the power of his resurrection, and the fellowship of his sufferings, being made conformable unto his death; 11 If by any means I might attain unto the resurrection of the dead. *12 Not as though I had already attained, either were already perfect:* but I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus. 




> Here is a "what if." A person comes to faith in Christ while battling an addiction. It could be any addiction...alcohol, sex, drugs, gambling etc. The addiction has had such a hold on this persons life that they battle with it until the day they die. They come to God asking that the temptation be removed from them, but it never is. They sometimes fall into the sin and after restoration have periods of "victory." How do we handle this within the church? Is it possible for a person to be a Christian and yet fight this type of ongoing battle with sin?
> 
> Thoughts? Comments?



David claimed, "iniquities I must confess against me do prevail, but as for my transgressions thou shalt surely purge them away." Psa 65

Paul said, "the good that I would I do not, but the evil which I would not that I do" and that he was "captive to the law of sin." Ro 7.

I believe Christians can be under the prevailing power of sin and I believe all Christians must fight to their dying day (a) beseting sin(s). 

But you'll notice there are differences between the hypocrite and the believer who is in sin. William Guthrie draws four points of variance from Paul in Romans 7:14-25. (1) Paul does not blame the Law he blames himself, (2) he failed of a good that he intended (3) he is burdened by sin, (4) even when sin prevails there is something in the bottom of his heart opposing it. The believer though not altogether free from sin is dead to it Romans 6. I think it takes some careful study to ascertain exactly what the difference is and I can't quite say I understand it completely but here's a start.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 25, 2006)

This Peter was a very encouraging post-Thank You so much!!


----------

